# Dicke Brassen im Rhein



## *Homer* (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen!:q

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Rheinangler: Wie fangt ihr die wirklich großen Brassen ??????????Ich selbst bin über die 40 cm Marke bis jetz noch nicht hienaus gekommen...aber ihr bestimmt!
Und wie habt ihr das gemacht? Ich nehme alle Tipps gerne entgegen(Rute Anlockfutter Köder Stelle Tag Wetter und und und) Danke schon mal im vorraus ! mfg     *homer*


----------



## Mr.Zander (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

äähmmm...sry aber die war lkeine 40 cm....aller aller höchstens 30


----------



## hippos (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

#:Ich fische mit einer Kopfrute von 11m ( Karbo Flash)
Angelschnur  3/4 länge der Rute,direkt vor der Krautbank,
je nach Grund,mit 2,5gr. Schwimmer verzögert treiben lassen,oder bei starker Strömmung mit 20 gr. Tropfenblei tuncken
Futter mit Kies beschweren( Futter ......usw)
Es beissen grosse Brassen,Barben und Nasen
Köder Maden,Pinkies,kleine Mistwürmer


*Gruss  jup*
:s


----------



## *Homer* (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Danke für deinen Tipp hippos! werde deine Montage gleich mal ausprobieren! mfg *homer*


----------



## Killer Hecht (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

hallo ich mache brassen boilies am haar ganz einfach  am besten 5mm-10mm boilies   man brauch nur 1 min.kochen bei 10mm  so ist dass rezept    *
Brassenfutter-Boilies:*

1 kg Brassenfutter;
100 gr. Zucker,
etwas Salz,
1 P. Buttervanille-Backaroma,
8-10 Eier

*KOCHZEIT:*

Durchmesser: Zeit:
14mm 3 Minuten
16mm 4 Minuten 
20mm 6 Minuten     viel anfuttern ach mit würmern maden castern mais und eine rute mais eine mais maden eine boilies wenn drei möglich


----------



## zesch (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

die dicksten Brassen fange ich mit kleinen Gufis bis 6cm,

immer in der gleichen Buhne, egal welche Jahreszeit,

teilweise 5 Stück hintereinander, bis zu 50cm Prachtstücke !

so ein Klodeckel verlangt manchmal einen Drill bis zu 20 Minuten,

um ordentlich gelandet zu werden.....

wer das nicht glaubt so doch bitte einfach mal mitkommen !

(keine Würmer, keine Maden, kein Teig !)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Ich habe persönlich noch keine Brasse auf Gummi gefangen aber dafür umso mehr beim Aal angeln..... die können manchmal richtig nerven!!!

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## Dr. Angel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



zesch schrieb:


> die dicksten Brassen fange ich mit kleinen Gufis bis 6cm,
> 
> immer in der gleichen Buhne, egal welche Jahreszeit,
> 
> ...


 
hi,

also das würd ich mir schon gerne mal anschauen...bin auch oft am rhein unterwegs, aber außer mal eine gehakte, gabs noch nie ne brasse auf gummi...


----------



## -Mirage- (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Also ich fische mit einer Cherrywood Feeder in 4,50m und zwei etwas älteren Cormoran-Teleskopruten in 3,80m bzw. 4,20m. Jeweils ein Futterkorb in die Schlaufenmontage rein, 2-3 Maden+Mais auf'n Hacken und ab damit in den Rhein. Bis jetzt immer mit Erfolg.#6 Die grösste Brasse hatte ca. 60 cm.:m

Gruß -Mirage-


----------



## tobi79 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Fritte und ich waren letzte Woche bei uns an der Ruhr bisschen Feedern.
Als Futter haben wir einfach Paniermehl genommen,bisschen Aroma rein und sonst sämtliche Substanzen können natürlich auch genommen werden.Süß ist (fast) immer gut.
Dann 3-4 Maden auf den Haken gezogen und ab dafür.
Haben in ca.2Std eine schöne Schleie von 52cm gefangen und einen Klodecken von 60 oder 62cm glaub ich waren das.
Gruss#h


----------



## Rheinangler86 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Servus.............
also wir fangen richtig große Brassen in ner tiefen Buhne mit ner Feederrute. Dazu von Sensas das Brassenfutter, gestreckt mit Paniermehl, alten Lebkuchen  Mais, Haferflocken, einfach alles mögliche, was dich halt so inspiriert.... Dann ne ganz einfache Futterkorbmontage und am Haken Mais mit Made. Dann einfach ab in die Buhnenmitte und so ab 8 Uhr fangen die großen an zu beißen.......und die richtig großen so zwischen 22-24 Uhr. Teilweise ham wir da schon Brassen bis 70 cm gefangen. Des waren schon fast Karpfen  am besten beißén die im Sommer wenns richtig heiß is. Dann muss man teilweise nur mit einer Rute angeln weils sonst zu hektisch wird  aber gibt ja schlimmeres! Also dann viel Glück............
(Wir angeln bei Worms)


----------



## Rheinangler86 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Ach noch auf das Gummi zurückzukommen.............hatte grad vor 2 Wochen ne 3,5 kg Brasse auf nen knallgelben Sandra  hatte schon auf nen schönen Zander gehofft und dann kommt sowas..............


----------



## magic feeder (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

ich hatte die richtig grossen brassen immer beim stinknormalen grundangeln mit wurm oder made in düsseldorf beim e-werk.......eigentlich gar kein problem und ehr lästig....


----------



## Forellenfan12 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



*Homer* schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal alle zusammen!:q
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Rheinangler: Wie fangt ihr die wirklich großen Brassen ??????????Ich selbst bin über die 40 cm Marke bis jetz noch nicht hienaus gekommen...aber ihr bestimmt!
> Und wie habt ihr das gemacht? Ich nehme alle Tipps gerne entgegen(Rute Anlockfutter Köder Stelle Tag Wetter und und und) Danke schon mal im vorraus ! mfg *homer*


 


Hi ich bin Forllenfan12 aber ich angle auch sehr gern am rhein strom in ketsch dort gibt es eine panzerauffart von der aus läufst du rechst und kommst dann an so einen nebenarm dort ist das wasser sehr still un die brassen stellen sich dort hin zum erholen dort angelst du dann einfach mit 50 gr futterkorb und mit dem futter von gerlinger "brassen" und mit dem lockstoff auf die maden "brasssenkiller" IM SOMMER FÄNGST DU DANN IMMER WAS
viel glück oder im frühjahr


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

alle auf GuFi "ordentlich" gehakt














Gruß

zesch


----------



## Rheinangler86 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Servus und Petri Forellenfan, also wenn de willst kannste gerne ma mitgehn...........angeln öfters mal in den Grippen gegenüber vom Röhm. Hab grad leider net so viel Zeit aber morgen oder so schreib ich dir gerne mal alles ausführlich! Des bekomme mer hin bis 60 cm versprech ichs dir ;-) mfg


----------



## tomkat (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

immer ordentlich futter rein .... erst kommen die kleinen dann auch die klodeckel


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

hallo homer würd auf jedenfall vanille ins futter geben,da fahren die dickschiffe voll drauf ab.waren gestern und vor 3 wochen am niederreihn bei xanten,mit 2 mann 25st und alle zwischen 4-6 pfund.Feedern mit 100-120gr am buhneneingang also am prallhang.2Alande von 2-3 pf. und ein 45 rotauge waren auch dabei.
noch ne frage an zesch,zu welcher jahreszeit gefangen?brassen gehn inder laichzeit gerne auf gufi oder blinker los,meistens milchner die ihren rivalen verbeißen wollen.
gruß lausi


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

hi,
das angeln auf brassen im rhein ist eigentlich ganz einfach.Ich verwende eine Karpfenrute von team Mosella und eine monofiiele Schnur mit 12,5kg.
Als Köder verwende ich meistens maden oder Würmer(mach etwas Honig oder Zucker darüber)
Ich empfehle dir Stellen zu suchen wo die Strömung nicht zu stark ist.


----------



## Patrick83 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Brassen??
Igitt,mich nervt dieser Fisch auch nur beim Ansitzangeln auf Aal!


----------



## rolli2008 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Was heißt denn hier Igitt??? Haste schon mal einen Brassen geräuchert, wenn Du das einmal gegessen hast willst'e nichts anderes mehr haben.
Etwas liegt mir noch auf'm Herzen, wer Fische mit irgendwelche Unfachlichen sachnamen bezeichnet gehört an kein Gewässer. Wir sind doch Angler und wissen wie der Fisch heißt.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



zesch schrieb:


> die dicksten Brassen fange ich mit kleinen Gufis bis 6cm,
> 
> immer in der gleichen Buhne, egal welche Jahreszeit,
> 
> ...


 


also das die biester auf gummi beißen habe ich auch schon öfter gehabt und glaube ich dir auch aber mit dem 20 minütigen drill das beim besten willen nicht!!!!!
mach ein meterhecht benötigt nicht mal 20minuten um in den kescher zu gelangen oder größere karpfen!


----------



## Patrick83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also das die biester auf gummi beißen habe ich auch schon öfter gehabt und glaube ich dir auch aber mit dem 20 minütigen drill das beim besten willen nicht!!!!!
> mach ein meterhecht benötigt nicht mal 20minuten um in den kescher zu gelangen oder größere karpfen!




Ja da gebe ich dir Recht Lui!!
Ich kann das auch nicht glauben das man einen Brassen 20min Drillt,ich selber hatte auch schon einige kapitale Raubfische landen können.....aber ich habe bei keinen 20min gedrillt!!!!!!!!
#d|uhoh:#d


----------



## ernie1973 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Nun ja, mit sehr sehr feinem Material kann ein Drill schonmal so lange dauern - aber ansonsten versuche ich, es so zu machen, wie wir es alle gelernt haben sollten und wie es einfach richtig ist:

So schnell wie möglich raus mit dem Fisch!

Ernie


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nun ja, mit sehr sehr feinem Material kann ein Drill schonmal so lange dauern - aber ansonsten versuche ich, es so zu machen, wie wir es alle gelernt haben sollten und wie es einfach richtig ist:
> 
> So schnell wie möglich raus mit dem Fisch!
> 
> Ernie



Genauso sieht das aus!
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

Komme mal zur Weser, denn wirst Du Dein " Nirvana " erleben ....


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*



Knispel schrieb:


> Komme mal zur Weser, denn wirst Du Dein " Nirvana " erleben ....



#c??????Wem meinst du??????#c
Wenn du mich meinst,selbst in der Weser würde ich keine 20min brauchen um einen Brassen (egal welche größe!)zu landen/drillen!
Bei uns in der Elbe gibt es tausende von Brassen,ich weiss also wo von ich spreche!!!
Mein Material ist für ganz andere Fisch aus gelegt..!!!
...P83


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

und falls ich gemeint war-auf der müritz gibts auch richtige klodeckel-3-4kg nicht selten!!!!die hat man dann beim eisangeln öfter mal gehakt und selbst dort mit 15er mono brauch ich keine 20min!!!


----------



## nico(reihnpower) (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dicke Brassen im Rhein*

moin#h
ich angel am reihn mit einer 9 meter bolorute dann mit futterkorp und einer schlichten made
mfg nico #h


----------

